# Now Member Of The Ioc!



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi,

I am a fresh member of the IOC! No, not the olympic comittee - I mean the "IWC owners club"! *lol*

This morning the postman brought me a parcel with a fine IWC pocket watch inside (alas I am still at work and cannot unpack the parcel) with a calibre 57, marked with the S&Co manufactures mark (for Stauffer & Co, the company that imports IWC watches those days) in a nice gunmetal case.

Pictures will follow when I have made my own.

 

Oh, the fleabay seller didn't know that he sold an IWC.

Andreas, very happy


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

So, now I've got pics!

The dial is without any hairline or crack, the gunmetal case is in best condition and only with very less wear signs.










The movement is a Lepine cal. 57-18lig-H6:










signed with S&Co. (with a crown), that's for Stauffer&Co from London, who imported IWC movements to England, where IWC watches were sold first under the name "Peerless". And "Peerless" can be found under the balance cock:










The serial number 731951 dates this movement to 1919, but the case with a serial number of 792225 was made later in 1922. There's also a swiss patent number +55231 from Rauschenbach (from 1911) for a dial fix patent. Then: The movement has 15 jewels, a swiss lever escapement, a swan neck fine regulation

Now I am happy, the watch is just in my pocket.

Cheers, Andreas


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

By the way, here is that swiss patent CH-55231:










The dial can be easily removed, it is fixed just by a spring, not by a screw!

Andreas


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

That movement just oozes quality what a fine catch.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Amazing! That movement is so neat, clean and well preserved that it doesn't look near 1920's.


----------

